# 2014 Winter Olymoic Games Bid



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

Who of this 7 candidates will win 2014 Winter Olympics?

Almaty (Kazakstan)
Borjomi (Georgia)
Jaca (Spain)
Pyeong Chang (South Korea)
Salzburg (Austria)
Sochi (Russia)
Sofia (Bulgaria)


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

I picked Almaty, Kazakhstan... give Middle East a chance :-D


----------



## MIKERU Z (Nov 7, 2005)

Jaca in Spain would be great!.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, since 2010 will be in Vancouver, and 2006 in Torino, I think 2014 should be in Asia, Pyeongchang would be great.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

spicytimothy said:


> I picked Almaty, Kazakhstan... give Middle East a chance :-D


To live in USA affects you a lot, Kazakhstan is in central asia... :hilarious


----------



## Jar Jar Bings (Nov 21, 2005)

Sochi !!


----------



## interpol (Apr 28, 2005)

i support either Sochi or PyeongChang.


----------



## rtbedm (Mar 3, 2005)

To be honest, i beleive these games are Pyeonchangs to loose. They came close to winning 2010, and the only Asian nation to host them has been Japan, so its SK's turn to host. 

The short list will be 
Pyeongchang
Sofia
Sochi
Salzburg 
and either Jaca or Almaty.


----------



## AltiusAltiusAltius (Sep 20, 2002)

Salzburg!


----------



## KoKy (Mar 3, 2005)

JACA!! JACA!!. Los Pirineos no han tenido unos Juegos Olimpicos, y se los merecen. Pyrenees haven´t had a Winter Games, and it´s derserved.


----------



## charagones (Oct 14, 2005)

Jaca, of course...it will be the first Winter Olympics Games at Pirenees.

Jaca is a city nearest Zaragoza (which is included in this candidature).


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Jaca, Spain.


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

sochi or sofia,it will help the local economy and they need it more than other cities


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Urban Dave said:


> Jaca, Spain.


agreed...


----------



## JAVILISO (Sep 20, 2005)

JACA, of course, because they are in the Pyrenees, the only big mountain chain without a winter olympic games in all Europe, now its time to repair this...
br


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Well in reality, most likely PyongChang is going to win, but I still vote for Sochi.


----------



## atlan (Dec 30, 2004)

Jaca, of course! Spain is not only sun and beach. It is also mountains, snow, ice... If you don't beleave me, see these pics from the ski resorts near Jaca....


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Jaca!!
:happy:


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

go Almaty!!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Winter Olympics have traditionally favoured Europe, although Pyeongchang came very close to winning for 2010. They have a good shot at 2014.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

spicytimothy said:


> I picked Almaty, Kazakhstan... give Middle East a chance :-D


Kazakhstan is not in the Middle East


----------



## Messe Turm (Apr 29, 2005)

JACA! The pyrinees worth it!


----------



## SC_91 (Sep 19, 2005)

Salzburg


----------



## Indar (Aug 18, 2005)

Jaca/Chaca


----------



## Perolk (Dec 6, 2004)

my vote goes for... JACA!


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

Pyeongchang Baby


----------



## nicouru (Feb 8, 2006)

I think the games should be held in the fmr. Soviet Bloc because it would signal a renewal, and international recogniition. I am not sure which city to vote for. Not the Russian city because they already had the games in 1980. I'd say either Sofia (due to Bulgaria being the EU and revitalized), or in Georgia. Kazakhstan needs to further democratize before it get's the games.


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

Sofia (Bulgaria) because they are our dear neighbors.

on another point democracy has nothing to do with geting the games and it should never be a criteria....


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Are there any high mountains near sofia??


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

CborG said:


> Are there any high mountains near sofia??


Sofia is surrounded by several mountains -- Vitosha is the tallest, but there are also Plana and Ljulin Mountains.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Almaty. Never heard of it, but good for a change. I'm so sick of Europe playing host to every other Games, whether it be Winter or Summer Olympics!
IMO, Western Europe and North America should be prohibited from hosting any Olympic Games after the London 2012 Games, till 2048. That will leave 18 Games (9 each Winter & Summer) to be rotated around the rest of the globe. 

Host cities for Summer Games from 2016: Buenos Aires, Cape Town, Mumbai, Istanbul, Rio de Janeiro, Kuala Lumpur, Dubai (during their 'winter'), Durban, Singapore. 

Winter Hosts: Russia, India, South Korea, Kazachstan, New Zealand, Peru, Poland, China, Pakistan.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Hosting an Olympic Games can be quite an expense. Often, the developed nations are the most capable of hosting it. Hence why there are so many European/North American venues.


----------



## Mr Centrepoint (Jan 20, 2006)

Salzburg should have this in the bag.


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

The olympics these days are still decided with some sort of bribe (you can believe that I'm crazy if you want), thus the victorous city (whatever it may be) has to have a good sum of money and a lucritive way to pay it. Most likely, it will be either Pyongchang, Salzburg, or Jaca, located in rather developed countries. I myself, would want Sochi (cause I'm Russian) or Almaty to win, yet its probably an unrealistic dream.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^I think it'll be close between Salzburg and Pyeongchang. I think having the one before Vancouver in Europe will hurt Salzburg.


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> ^I think it'll be close between Salzburg and Pyeongchang. I think having the one before Vancouver in Europe will hurt Salzburg.


I doubt that will hurt Salzburg as there is a traditional pattern that allows Europe to host one Winter Olmypic games each 8 years. 

76- Innsbruck, Austria
80- Lake Placid, US
84- Sarajevo, ex-Yugoslavia
88- Calgary, Canada
92- Albertville, France
94- Lillehammer, Norway
98- Nagano, Japan
02- Salt Lake City, US
06- Turin, Italy

The pattern was only broken with the 92-94 shift that allowed two European nations host the games in a row. The only exception to the rule seems to be an Asian host shows up, but there have been only two in the history of the Winter Olympics: Sapporo (72) and Nagano (98).


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

spicytimothy said:


> I picked Almaty, Kazakhstan... give Middle East a chance :-D


not realy middle east... They speak russian


----------



## pedro (Nov 17, 2003)

I think they´ll be in Western Europe. However it will be very boring having again other Games in the typical place for a winter olympic games: The Alps. The Pyrenees is another mountain range located between France and Spain. Normally it's only famous in sports because of the Tour de France with the runner climbing the hard passes such as "Le Tourmalet".

It will be nice having the games in the Pyrinees. For me the ideal thing should be a coordinated event with France & Spain, in the same way as the Korea/Japan Soccer world cup. 

As the only chance for the Pyrinees is the spanish Jaca, I fully support it. Of course I've to confess that I'm spanish and above that from the Jaca region. The slopes in that area are quite nice to ski, and Jaca has hosted several second level competitions such as the University Games.

In addition to that, Jaca counts with Zaragoza (Saragosse) as co-host city. That city counts with the equipments that we may miss in Jaca (Airport, Hotels...) and in 2014 they'll have the experience from the 2008's world expo that they'll host.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I agree, they might be different nations, but it's still the Alps. The same thing with the Rockies.


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

I think Sochi or Pyeong Chang.

Lets mix it round a bit.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

South Korea or Russia. S Korea is fast developing into a top tier economy, the kind of perfect location for the IOC - an Olympics would boost the nations profile, economy while also showing the 'inclusive' side of the International in the I.O.C. -(read: Western or rich for so many times before), and boosting civil liberties too. Russia would be good candidate too if it sorts out its corruption.

The Olympics have never been in two of the continents represented by the FIVE rings. In all its years its only been in Asia twice, Tokyo 1964 and Nagano 1998.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Spam.
There already are 2 other such threads:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=234451
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=239219
:|


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Jaca, Spain would be great.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Support Misha Bear back for Sochi!!

http://www.petitiononline.com/misha14/petition.html


----------



## ancov (Mar 16, 2005)

Sochi - winner


----------

